# Hymer Starline Mirror Adjustment



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone know how the adjustment on the wing mirrors works?

Had to fold in the mirrors yesterday to get down very narrow Spanish street and now the driver's side doesn't click back into the same position and there is not enough adjustment in the mirror itself.

If I put the whole bracket into a good position, it swings loose and would be no good at speed.

Also, any thoughts on sourcing (in Spain) and possible cost of new glass hob cover? This one is a victim of a large bump and a flying vinegar bottle from the cupboard above!

Current location in Spain is Chipiona but we are heading into Portugal and then back through Spain so could go pretty much anywhere - maybe even France, Italy etc as we willbe getting around a bit and there is no pressing hurry.

Brian


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

I've had tis problem on my car. Apparently what happens the glass of the mirror "springs" out of position an the body then won't adjust enough. You have to move just the glass part of the mirror i.e. if the body won't move far enough out put your thumb on the glass and press gently you will find it "clicks" out a touch depending on how much adjustment you need keep doing this till your past the point you want then the "body" will adjust allowing you to fine tune the position.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Brian
I don't know if yours is the same as mine, M Reg.
does your mirror have a black plastic cap at the bottom of it,
if so take it off and work the bolt slack WD 40 helps. 
you should be able to tighten the nut, this makes the ajustment harder, or slacking it off to make it slack and easyier to ajust,
best to slide it off the van before you try to do this to much pressure on the mirror fixing point.
hope this helps


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks folks - I'll try both of those. Mine is a 2001 X reg. I think I kow what you mean about the glass - I think I've had the same.

Brian


----------

